# Putain ! (expresiones malsonantes)



## AlistairCookie

je ne voulais pas la metter dans le titre au cas ou...


bon, je ne cherche que l'argot en ce moment...

comment dis-je: "putain, c'etait rapide" sense positive..

Puta! Esta rapida

ou 

"putain, j'ai perdu mes clefs"

puta, perdi mes llaves!


gracias


----------



## Domtom

AlistairCookie said:


> comment dis-je: "putain, c'etait rapide" sense positive.
> 
> (...)
> 
> "putain, j'ai perdu mes clefs"


 
Tu veux dire quoi avec "sans positif"?  

*¡jolines! ¡era rápido!.....*ce n'est pas vulgaire, mais familière.
*¡ostia! ¡era rápido! ...... *c'est vulgaire (ou *rápida* pour le féminin).

Et concernant "putain, j'ai perdu mes clefs",

*¡ostia! ¡he perdido las llaves!*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

A Alistair et tous les amis du forum:
Les mots vulgaires sont autorisés quand ils sont de sujet de la discussion. Il n´y a donc aucun problème à les mettre en titre. Voir règle 20 des forums:



> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.


(Mirar cómo lo he hecho.)
Martine (Modératrice


Lluís, se te ha escapado la *H *de hostia. Ostia es el antiguo puerto que daba paso a la ruta hacia Roma .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

A mí juicio, "jolines" es demasiado suave para traducir "putain !"

Hostia, sí, vale (con H, por fa).
Ostras, es otra posibilidad, más suave.

Pero también se puede traducir por:
¡Joder!
¡Coño!
¡Mierda!
¡Cojones!

Todas estas son malsonantes... pero muy habituales también, ja, ja, ja...

Pero desde luego nunca se traduciría por "puta", que en español sirve para insultar gravemente a una mujer. Hay que cuidar muchísimo en este caso de la traducción literal, cada país tiene su forma de insultar, mandar al infierno y exclamarse, y no se puede inventar: los diccionarios modernos suelen recoger estas palabras y expresiones, mejor consultarlos.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Luis Saiz

Hola, Gévy:

Lo de «jolines» es o más bien era,  un melidroso eufemismo de jovencitas cursis por no decir "joder". 

A propósito de "putain" se dice, o más bien se dijo en su día, que cuando la ocupación nazi y el Gobierno de Vichy, apareció en un periódico el nombre del "Mariscal Putain"  y que tal errata casual o intencionada le costó caro al que la cometió.

Besos
Luis


----------



## frangs

Hola Alistair. En España no se usa "Puta" como exclamación, hay otra mucho más fuerte pero creo que se puede poner aquí porque viene al caso: "¡Me cago en la puta!".... (solo usarla cuando la violencia no sea suficiente! ) 

Sí que se usa "¡Puta!" como exclamación en países de Sudamérica (no sé si en todo el continente). Sería algo como el "¡Joder!", "¡Coño!" o "¡Mierda!" español.

s2!


----------



## AlistairCookie

soy professore di inglés pero busco con frequencia las traduciones des dichos francés porque sé que son más cercas...

bueno, si un alumno dice "coño", en clase, debe permitirlo? una alumna lo dice a menudo, que tiene 14 años y cuando estaba en francia, no permitía "putain" par los adolecentes....


----------



## frangs

AlistairCookie said:


> soy professore di inglés pero busco con frequencia las traduciones des dichos francés porque sé que son más cercas...
> 
> bueno, si un alumno dice "coño", en clase, debe permitirlo? una alumna lo dice a menudo, que tiene 14 años y cuando estaba en francia, no permitía "putain" par los adolecentes....


 
No, evidentemente que no debe permitirse bajo ningún concepto, y menos en clase. 
Lo lamentable es que, ya desde hace años, estamos asistiendo a una dictadura emergente de ciertos grupos de adolescentes (e incluso niños) ejercida sobre los profesores, los propios compañeros y que al final se ejecutará sobre sus mísmisimos padres por lo que ya no me extraña que digan "coño" con toda tranquilidad en clase. Pero claro, esto ya se sale fuera del tema. 
De todos modos, casi mejor consultarlo con algún compañero profesor tuyo, ¿no crees?, cada instituto o colegio tiene sus circunstancias.
s2!


----------



## Domtom

-
No sé si me voy a salir un poco del tema, pero la lengua guarda relación con el lenguaje y éste con la sociedad.




EL ESPAÑOL Y LAS EXPRESIONES MALSONANTES​ 


Según que me explicó una vez un amigo con tres carreras (psicología, sociología, antropología), el uso que en español se hace de las palabras sexuales en tanto que palabrotas, está condicionado por la idea de la sociedad de que el hombre es el fuerte y la mujer es el sexo débil.

Cuando queremos expresar una idea de fuerza, valor, coraje y similares, o algo bueno y positivo, decimos,

"¿A QUÉ NO TIENES UN PAR DE COJONES ?" (_traduction à la lettre : « tu n’as pas un pair de couilles, dites-moi ! » _(Mes amis les lecteurs: vous me corrigerez si je ne traduise pas bien)).
"CONMIGO NADIE SE METE, QUE YO LOS TENGO BIEN PUESTOS" (_los huevos_, _les couilles_) 
"¡AH! ¡HE TENIDO UNA EXPERIENCIA COJONUDA!" (_¡Cojonudo!= Super!_)
Cuando queremos expresar una idea de flaqueza, un fracaso, un contratiempo, una frustración o cualquier otra cosa negativa, decimos,

"¡COÑO! ¡HE PERDIDO LA CARTERA!" (_Merde! __J’ai perdu mon portefeuilles! _(Dans ce cas-là, _coño_ = _merde_, et non _con._))
"¡ESTO ES UN COÑAZO! (_ser un coñazo = être chiant_) ¡TODO EL VERANO HACIENDO HORAS EXTRAS Y MIRA LO QUE ME PAGAN!" (_C’est chiant! Tout l’été j’ai fait des heures supplémentaires et regarde ce qu’on vient de me payer !_)
"¡NO ME DES EL COÑAZO!" (_dar el coñazo = faire chier_)
"¡CÁLLATE, BOCA-CHOCHO!" (_= ta gueule connard!_)
 
LE FRANÇAIS ET LES EXPRESSIONS MALSONNANTES​ 


En français le mot _bordel _est devenu synonyme de _désordre._ 

Aussi :

Bordel !.......¡Joder !
Mettre le bordel……..crear un desbarajuste, montar un follón (en una habitación o en un lugar público, respectivamente).


Le reste de ce que j’écris dans ce post, est issu de :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Con


*Con* est un mot vulgaire qui désigne à l'origine le sexe de la femme. Aujourd'hui, il s'utilise surtout comme insulte destinée à une personne stupide, naïve ou désagréable, de même que ses dérivés _connard_ et _connasse_ qui se concentrent sur la dernière acception. _Con_ a aussi un emploi impersonnel, souvent dépréciatif.


*Mots dérivés*

_Connard_ est formé par suffixation avec l'affixe péjoratif –ard.
(…)
Les autres dérivés modernes, utilisés dans le sens figuré uniquement sont : _déconnage_ et _déconne_ pour l'action de débiter ou faire des sottises, _déconneur_ pour celui qui aime à les dire ou à les faire, _connement_ en tant qu'adverbe et _connerie_ pour chose stupide ou sans intérêt.


*Usage contemporain et littéraire*

Le personnage du con.
Le mot jouit d'une grande popularité. Le personnage du _con_, celui que l'on moque et dont on veut se différencier, est omniprésent dans la littérature et la chanson françaises.


*Usage politique et militaire*

« Mort aux cons ! » est un slogan du jargon militaire utilisé pour stigmatiser l'ennemi.
(…)
Aujourd'hui, le slogan est fréquemment utilisé par les milieux d’extrême gauche ou alternatifs pour désigner l'ennemi à abattre.


*Usages régionaux et expressions*

Dans le Sud de la France, en particulier à Toulouse (…) _con_ ou son dérivé _bouducon_ est utilisé de manière impersonnelle comme interjection. Il est utilisé fréquemment dans le registre familier en début ou fin de phrase, à l'instar de _putain_ ou _putain con_. On résume souvent : « Putain, con, c'est la ponctuation. » 


*Citations célèbres*

« Il n'y a pas plus de cons que de femmes. » Raoul Ponchon.



-
¡Hasta pronto!
À bientôt!

Lluís
-


----------



## amandablue69

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola, quisiera saber qué significa " putain merde" o "putain de merde". Alguien me ha dicho eso, y dice que no es un insulto hacia mi. Creo que no me dice la verdad.
Gracias.


----------



## aztlaniano

Está en el diccionario:
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/putain

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/mierde


----------



## Gévy

Hola Amandablue:

No, no es un insulto hacia ti, sino unas palabrotas que se lanzan contra las cosas que salen mal, lo mismo que en español dirías: "¡Joder!; "¡la hostia puta!"...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Hola,
Opino lo mismo que Gévy.
Despues ... como siempre diciendo palabrotas - una cosa es decirlas en tu presencia, y otra muy distinta decirtelas - tu sabrás.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De acuerdo con Gévy y con Jprr (que no había visto hasta ahora).
Es una exclamación que denota irritación.
Añado a las traducciones ofrecidas:
- ¡Me _cagüen_!  (Me cago... en lo que sea)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Dekano

"*Putain*" en la mayoría de los contextos se traduce: "*Me cago en la puta*" (eso sí, dicho muy rápido en plan: "cAgo enla puta").

Si el enfado es intenso, se le suma el vocablo "*joder*".

No se dice "*puta*", obviamente. No obstante, si te has enfadado con algo concreto (con la lavadora, por ejemplo que no funciona o funciona mal), puedes perfectamente decir: "Joder, la *puta* lavadora esa, que me tiene hasta los cojones". o el "*puto* ordenador ese que no arranca", etc.

Ah, y una cosa; "Hostia, *era rápido*" suena algo artificial. A mi juicio, mejor emplear el perfecto de indicativo: "Hostia(s), ha sido rápido, ¿eh?". O: "Jo(d)er, esto ha sido rápido, ¿eh?" "*Era*" utilizamos cuando nos referimos a algo que ya pasó hase bastante tiempo. "*Ha sido*" guarda más proximidad con el presente, me parece. 

Un saludo,


----------



## Magavi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ Hola:

Necesitaría traducir "putain" en este contexto, y en español de América Latina (creo que en España se diría "joder" o "coño"). No se me ocurre nada que no sea demasiado grosero.

La situación es la siguiente: se trata de un programa de televisión donde una persona hace una broma sobre un político y el otro le responde "Oh, putain ! Tu vas avoir de gros problèmes."

Les agradezco cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## yserien

Creo que viene en cualquier diccionario, puta, en español, en América Latina tal vez tenga una/s variante/s locales, como los tiene en español. (Los términos que citas no corresponden a puta.Tendrías que abrir dos hilos diferentes,consulta mejor un dicciionario.)


----------



## esteban

Podría ser:

¡Carajo!/¡Ay, hombre!, ¡Te metiste en un grave problema!/¡Vaya lío en que te metiste!

Saludos
esteban


----------

